# its almost time to start to revaluating your protein powder



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

*Stay tuned folks. We're bringing the best protein powder ever to market soon! *


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

Hrmmmmmmmm better than muscle feast?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

I cant say because I've never tried muscle feast. You will have a chance to decide, free samples will be going out soon to whoever orders from that other purchase company. 




jason_mazzy said:


> Hrmmmmmmmm better than muscle feast?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 5, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> I cant say because I've never tried muscle feast. You will have a chance to decide, free samples will be going out soon to whoever orders from that other purchase company.



*Hype*

Since you have never tried Muscle Feast, then you area clueless about if yours is the best. 

Thus, you selling bullshit at this point.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

Are you sure you aren't the clueless one?
And by the way I don't sell bullshit if you weren't aware.
Have a great day.



Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Hype*
> 
> Since you have never tried Muscle Feast, then you area clueless about if yours is the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## Z82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Is this a sister company to purchasepeptides?


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

How can we be aware because you only have 5 posts and registered today. From this post I am able to assume you have another handle or another business here on IMF. If we know who you are that may establish some credibility and help us make a wise purchase. I am certain some of us are intrigued. You should check out muscle feast and see if you are competing on the same level with his pure proteins. Always looking for competition in the protein arena.


----------



## Swfl (Oct 5, 2013)

you know what I like the most for protein? A big fat STEAK and if I cant get my hands on that then Chicken, mmm. I use protein powder to make my Meal Replacement snack balls that's about it anymore.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 5, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> Are you sure you aren't the clueless one?



*Not this time. *

You the one who pruports to soon bring us the best protein ever to the market.  However, you have no idea of you competition.  

*Scouting Report*

Every good player/business man/team is away of their competition.  

A lack of knowledge about your competitors is a character flaw.

*Touting*

Attempting to sell a product in a bold manner via hype is idiotic.  



purchaseprotein said:


> And by the way I don't sell bullshit if you weren't aware.



Pounding on your chest and proclaiming you will soon bring us "The Protein Nectar of the Gods" with nothing to substantial it is bullshit.

You obviously have a vested interest in selling it which screws anything you present and apparently makes you delusional with the idea that all other protein companies/products are obsolete.  

*Catagories*

Within every category there are division of A, B, C, D and F.  

With in a "A Category" there are several products/companies/individuals, etc. 

That means there is really NO 

*Best*

If there really was a BEST, no other product/company/individual, etc would exist.   

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

As I said we have the best tasting protein powder ever brought to market hands down.

Do you think this is based on my opinion alone? Everyone that has taste tested this product but 1 individual stated its the best they've ever had.

The way your defending muscle feast you'd think you have a vested interest. I would hope so at least to get so defensive and worked up. If not what do you do? 

Samples will be going out to all customers who order from the purchase family! 


By the way I didn't study my competition with my other company I just kicked all their asses. 
So you're studying the competition means absolutely nothing to me. 


And if you don't believe you have the best products when you bringing them to market you will fail! 










Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Not this time. *
> 
> You the one who pruports to soon bring us the best protein ever to the market.  However, you have no idea of you competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

So you are also purchase peptides?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

No were not Purchasepeptides we are purchaseprotein.





jason_mazzy said:


> So you are also purchase peptides?


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

but you said the whole purchase family and alluded to being purchase peptides........ so are you the same company or people just a new company and line?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

More news to come soon enough.



jason_mazzy said:


> but you said the whole purchase family and alluded to being purchase peptides........ so are you the same company or people just a new company and line?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 5, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> As I said we have the best tasting protein powder ever brought to market hands down.



*Unsubstantiated Claim*

According to who?  You have nothing to substantial that claim.  



purchaseprotein said:


> Do you think this is based on my opinion alone? Everyone that has taste tested this product but 1 individual stated its the best they've ever had.



Everyone, now there some definitive research.  Name them.



purchaseprotein said:


> The way your defending muscle feast you'd think you have a vested interest. I would hope so at least to get so defensive and worked up. If not what do you do?



Muscle Feast is a good brand, as are many others.

You brought up that fact that you are clueless about Muscle Feast.  I appears you have very little knowledge about other brand, as well. 

Being stupid and ignorant is something you need to keep promoting. 

*Because I Said So*

Rather than providing information, you standard inference that it true because I said so. 

You sound like Richard Nixon screaming, "I am not a crook". 



purchaseprotein said:


> Samples will be going out to all customers who order from the purchase family!



Why would you need to provide samples.  According to you, you're kicking ass and dominating the marked.  So, people must be standing in like for your product like they do at the Apple Store.  



purchaseprotein said:


> By the way I didn't study my competition with my other company I just kicked all their asses.



If they were true, there would be not another protein product on the market.  Everyone would know who you are.  You sale would be off the grid.  And you be sitting at home counting your money on a Saturday night rather that chanting how great you and your product are.  

You are none of the above.  No one knows who you are.  

At this part you're a fart in the wind.  Now that's funny. 

Maybe you can re-write Elton John's song "Candle In The Wind" and make "Fart In The Wind" you theme song.  Now that I'll buy!!!



purchaseprotein said:


> So you're studying the competition means absolutely nothing to me.



Wow.  Now that's a megalomaniac response.  A delusional fantasy that you have no competition.  

You are the "God of Protein".  



purchaseprotein said:


> And if you don't believe you have the best products when you bringing them to market you will fail!



Delusional believers with your mentality are buried in "Supplement Boot Hill" cemetery.  

To success you need to understand you competition, marketing and most importantly money to drive it or buy people who can take you there. 

You have none of those. 

RIP

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

I have no interest in reading this reply so Im not going to take my time to read it.

You're certainly not the first of your type that ive had to deal with.

Have a great night



Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Unsubstantiated Claim*
> 
> According to who?  You have nothing to substantial that claim.
> 
> Do you think this is based on my opinion alone? Everyone that has taste tested this product but 1 individual stated its the best they've ever had.



Everyone, now there some definitive research.  Name them.



Muscle Feast is a good brand, as are many others.

You brought up that fact that you are clueless about Muscle Feast.  I appears you have very little knowledge about other brand, as well. 

Being stupid and ignorant is something you need to keep promoting. 

*Because I Said So*

Rather than providing information, you standard inference that it true because I said so. 

You sound like Richard Nixon screaming, "I am not a crook". 



Why would you need to provide samples.  According to you, you're kicking ass and dominating the marked.  So, people must be standing in like for your product like they do at the Apple Store.  



If they were true, there would be not another protein product on the market.  Everyone would know who you are.  You sale would be off the grid.  And you be sitting at home counting your money on a Saturday night rather that chanting how great you and your product are.  

You are none of the above.  No one knows who you are.  

At this part you're a fart in the wind.  Now that's funny. 

Maybe you can re-write Elton John's song "Candle In The Wind" and make "Fart In The Wind" you theme song.  Now that I'll buy!!!



Wow.  Now that's a megalomaniac response.  A delusional fantasy that you have no competition.  

You are the "God of Protein".  



Delusional believers with your mentality are buried in "Supplement Boot Hill" cemetery.  

To success you need to understand you competition, marketing and most importantly money to drive it or buy people who can take you there. 

You have none of those. 

RIP

Kenny Croxdale[/QUOTE]


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

Well seems like your secret is out! So if your protein is as good as your peps you should be doing very well! Do you use artificial flavors or colors?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 5, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> I have no interests in this post so Im not going to take my time to read it.
> 
> You certainly not the first that knows it all that I've had to deal with.



*Know Nothing*

The problem is you ignorance. 

You provide nothing to support your product.  

The only thing you do is rant and rave.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes we have a natural line by far the best all natural product on the market.
Its not meant to be a secret. They are not the same company. They're two separate entities.
More will be revealed in the near future. 
And mark my word we will change the way people look at protein powder.
The 3 flavors in our Isolate line you won't even realize you're drinking protein powder.


[




QUOTE=jason_mazzy;3157346]Well seems like your secret is out! So if your protein is as good as your peps you should be doing very well! Do you use artificial flavors or colors?[/QUOTE]


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

No pre or post work out shake? I don't care how much chicken or steak you eat I believe  these are a necessity.




Swfl said:


> you know what I like the most for protein? A big fat STEAK and if I cant get my hands on that then Chicken, mmm. I use protein powder to make my Meal Replacement snack balls that's about it anymore.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 5, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> Yes we have a natural line by far the best all natural product on the market.



Based on the research data and on the fact that you kick everyone else ass.  Glad we cleared that up.  

I thought you were selling Amway. 



purchaseprotein said:


> Its not meant to be a secret. They are not the same company. They're two separate entities.
> More will be revealed in the near future.



So, you're using something like the Romulan cloaking device...we know you're there but we don't know where.  Now that's cool.



purchaseprotein said:


> And mark my word we will change the way people look at protein powder.



You've already changed the way I think about protein.  You must be using the Vulcam mind meld.  



purchaseprotein said:


> The 3 flavors in our Isolate line you won't even realize you're drinking protein powder.



So, we're all going to live long and proper.  

Rock on Bro, you got the whole Star Trek thing going.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 5, 2013)

How old are you btw?




Kenny Croxdale said:


> Based on the research data and on the fact that you kick everyone else ass.  Glad we cleared that up.
> 
> I thought you were selling Amway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> How old are you btw?



You have no interesting in reading my replies.  

You have no interesting in your competition.  

So, it really doesn't matter, does it?  

It more about, "How dumb are you?" 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Swfl (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> No pre or post work out shake? I don't care how much chicken or steak you eat I believe  these are a necessity.


I have a PWO stim drink but no protien! sometimes I will have a shake post but I usually try to sit down and eat Real Food it's better hands down. I used to do tons of protein drinks and I never grew now I eat real solid food and have never looked better. So while there is tons of science out there that will go against what I'm saying the mirror and my results are what I need to see not another report. 

I hope that is reasonable and understandable, perhaps not what you want to hear... But I strongly believe if more people ate more solid food and did not rely on shakes they would be much happier and see faster results.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

It certainly is reasonable enough for me. I won't argue someone's experience. If its working for you stick with it. 





Swfl said:


> I have a PWO stim drink but no protien! sometimes I will have a shake post but I usually try to sit down and eat Real Food it's better hands down. I used to do tons of protein drinks and I never grew now I eat real solid food and have never looked better. So while there is tons of science out there that will go against what I'm saying the mirror and my results are what I need to see not another report.
> 
> I hope that is reasonable and understandable, perhaps not what you want to hear... But I strongly believe if more people ate more solid food and did not rely on shakes they would be much happier and see faster results.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> I won't argue someone's experience.



Well, not that not true.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> I won't argue someone's experience.



Well, not that's not true.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Z82 (Oct 6, 2013)

Its about putting spaces between each sentence and writting in color to make yourself look professionally fancy!


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow. Never seen such anger for such a benign topic.  Ease up dude


----------



## Intense (Oct 6, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Not this time. *
> 
> You the one who pruports to soon bring us the best protein ever to the market.  However, you have no idea of you competition.
> 
> ...



Your posts creep me out


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 6, 2013)

Intense said:


> Your posts creep me out



Then don't read them.  

Problem solved. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2013)

PP is a good guy that brings out good products. I'm excited to try his protein.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks IMO we've out done ourselves with all 3 lines.
Classic Blend
chocolate, vanilla, strawberry

Isolate Blend
Vanilla Peanut Butter, Cinnabon and Pumpkin Spice

Natural Blend
Chocolate Dulce de leche
Vanilla Dulce de leche
Strawberry

I personally have been using the Natural Blend for about the last 8 months. 
Once the Isolate comes out of production ill be switching them up.

This products is extremely light, no bloat or upset stomach. the whey is made from USA grass feed cows.


The ?Natural?  blendsutilizes a Cross Flow Micro Filtered Whey Protein Isolate. This blend is high in protein, low in carbohydrates, low in fat and sugar free. Not only does this product deliver the appropriate nutrients it also dissolves easily in your beverage of choice without having to use a blender. The ?Natural? also provides all the essential branched chain amino acids (BCAA?s) in addition to all other natural occurring amino acids. It?s important to know the benefits of a product and what it contains. It?s of equal importance to know what it doesn?t contain. The ?Natural? blend has NO artificial colors, artificial flavors, artificial preservatives, aspartame, binders, corn syrup, chemicals, corn, dextrose, dyes, diluents, egg, fructose, flavor enhancers, glucose, glucose polymers, gluten, hormones, maltodextrin, polydextrose, stimulants, sugar, sugar alcohols, sucrose, sucralose, soy, salt, trans fats or wheat. The natural ingredients in this product allow it to deliver a superior taste while providing 50% of the recommended daily protein allowance.

I will assure 9 out of 10 of you that you've never tasted a natural product this good!





heavyiron said:


> PP is a good guy that brings out good products. I'm excited to try his protein.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 6, 2013)

I love scanning the forums and coming across something like this. You guys are giving Purchaseprotien shit for coming out of the gate with confidence?!?!? Never met someone who started a business and said " my product is soso, hopefully we do good, i think we will matchup against the competition, it taste ok, not the best protein in the world but its pretty good"
Thats the guy i dont want to order from. As a business owner i think i am the best at all times and no one matches up to my work ethic and what i have to offer. PProtein i wish you the best of luck on your new adventure and admire your confidence. Be the best. Let me know when you have some of those samples ready??? I would love to tell IM what i think!!


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> *Stay tuned folks. We're bringing the best protein powder ever to market soon! *



The most obvious reason he is catching hell is his statement claiming to be the *"BEST PROTEIN EVER TO HIT MARKET"* because everyone that tried it said it tasted good, except one person who didn't...  (what does that even mean?lol)

what makes it better than IM protein?  what makes it better protein than what EVERYONE else is currently using?

I think questioning OP is valid, maybe Kenny layed it on thick, but no more than OP's statement. A more honest, intelligent approach wins more credibility in my opinion...

here's an example for you...

*The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein* 







*-10 Sources of Protein!*
-Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
-Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
-Milk Protein Isolate
-Egg Albumen (egg protein)
-Calcium Caseinate (milk protein)
-Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate & Concentrate
-Colostrum & Lactoferrin
-Extra Aminos: L-Glutamine, L-Leucine, L-Valine & Isoleucine


----------



## Z82 (Oct 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> PP is a good guy that brings out good products. I'm excited to try his protein.



Same here. Hes got my interest.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

*Samples will be going out soon enough. 
Im not goi*n*g to debate this fact any longer. 
There is not a better tasting* *protein in the Market!*




HFO3 said:


> The most obvious reason he is catching hell is his statement claiming to be the *"BEST PROTEIN EVER TO HIT MARKET"* because everyone that tried it said it tasted good, except one person who didn't...  (what does that even mean?lol)
> 
> *if you're going to paraphrase at least get it right.*
> 
> ...


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> As I said we have the best tasting protein powder ever brought to market hands down.
> 
> Do you think this is based on my opinion alone? *Everyone that has taste tested this product but 1 individual stated its the best they've ever had.
> *
> ...





purchaseprotein said:


> *Stay tuned folks. We're bringing the best protein powder ever to market soon! *





purchaseprotein said:


> *Samples will be going out soon enough.
> Im not goi*n*g to debate this fact any longer.
> There is not a better tasting* *protein in the Market!*






Don't take it personal,  I for one laugh at the used car salesman of this world telling us they have 'the best" no matter what anyone else has, it's comical until it's proven. As for paraphrasing? Did you read the subject line of this thread before you posted that I paraphrased wrong? 

For the record, I'm not debating you, I'm simply posting my opinion.


----------



## Z82 (Oct 6, 2013)

How do we get some samples PP?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

We will see who's right and who's wrong soon enough.

*It is the BEST TASTING PROTEIN POWDER EVER*!

"because everyone that tried it said it tasted good, except one person who didn't..." I didn't say this.
I said they said it was the best they've ever had! I'm in my mid 40s I've tried enough dam protein powders in my life to know that nothing compares to this.




HFO3 said:


> Don't take it personal,  I for one laugh at the used car salesman of this world telling us they have 'the best" no matter what anyone else has, it's comical until it's proven. As for paraphrasing? Did you read the subject line of this thread before you posted that I paraphrased wrong?
> 
> For the record, I'm not debating you, I'm simply posting my opinion.


----------



## s2h (Oct 6, 2013)

I guess I'm gonna have to try this new protein powder....I like protein powder due to my hectic schedule...and like tasty protein powder....good profile or not I'm looking for taste first...

I know this...PP doesnt half ass things ....so I'm optimistic it will pass the taste test..

I just ate a double stuff Oreo cookie cupcake btw...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

Ill announce when we'll be sending them out. I have 10,000 Classic Chocolates and 10,000 Natural Vanilla Dulce de leche being packaged now.  I just finished off a bowl of partially frozen Vanilla Dulce de leche which is my favorite way to eat it a frozen dessert 




Z82 said:


> How do we get some samples PP?


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> Ill announce when we'll be sending them out. I have 10,000 Classic Chocolates and 10,000 Natural Vanilla Dulce de leche being packaged now.  I just finished off a bowl of partially frozen Vanilla Dulce de leche which is my favorite way to eat it a frozen dessert



Awesome! Would love to give it a try. Not sure anyone will beat my ISO 100 though. I fucking love the taste of it!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

This is just my view but Dymatize isn't even close. I nearly gagged on their Cinnabon its JV compared to ours.



exerciseordie said:


> Awesome! Would love to give it a try. Not sure anyone will beat my ISO 100 though. I fucking love the taste of it!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, isn't this getting spicy!!!!  If you are going to have a chocolate flavor, I would like to sample it.  I will tell you if it is the best ever.  Being female, I am by default, a chocolate "expert"!!!    ~

Soooooo, Bring it!


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> This is just my view but Dymatize isn't even close. I nearly gagged on their Cinnabon its JV compared to ours.



Not disagreeing but working in the supplement business and getting to try samples from tons and tons of companieS, my chocolate ISO 100 is my favorite by far.

If yours is that good though I'd have no problem switching!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 7, 2013)

All I can say is you are going to be in for a big surprise. And I like the fact that you work in the supplement field because I'm sure you know your stuff.



exerciseordie said:


> Not disagreeing but working in the supplement business and getting to try samples from tons and tons of companieS, my chocolate ISO 100 is my favorite by far.
> 
> If yours is that good though I'd have no problem switching!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 9, 2013)

What are the nutritional guidelines for your product? How does it compare to others? How long have you been making this product? What type of reviews did your product receive? I'm interested to hear more about its comparisons.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol at this spam thread!


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 9, 2013)

All of this will be announced once the site goes live.




MuscleGauge1 said:


> What are the nutritional guidelines for your product? How does it compare to others? How long have you been making this product? What type of reviews did your product receive? I'm interested to hear more about its comparisons.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll have you the banners and rent hopefully next week. Depending on our progress. 



Prince said:


> Lol at this spam thread!
> 
> 
> www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> I'll have you the banners and rent hopefully next week. Depending on our progress.



Ok.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 9, 2013)

Prince said:


> Lol at this spam thread!
> 
> 
> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home





This is nothing compared to what WP posts daily


----------



## ezjax (Oct 9, 2013)

No vegetable protein no care..

i have severe milk allergy


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 10, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> I love scanning the forums and coming across something like this. You guys are giving Purchaseprotien shit for coming out of the gate with confidence?!?!?



*Hype*

There is a difference between confidence and hype. 

Right now he selling hype because uses ambiguously language with NO supportive research to back it up. 



evolutionpep said:


> Never met someone who started a business and said " my product is soso, hopefully we do good, i think we will matchup against the competition, it taste ok, not the best protein in the world but its pretty good"



I understand that you have to believe in yourself and your product.  However, if his product or your were the best...

1) All other product would NOT exist. 

That means you'd would NOT have to hawk you product.  People would be begging you for it.  

You'd be at home counting your money.  

2) You and his product would be a household name like Ford, Toyota, etc

As it is few know who your/his product. 



evolutionpep said:


> Thats the guy i dont want to order from.



Great.  I have the best beach front property in the galaxy.  

After purchasing it from me, you will cry like a televangelist with happiness. 

As a business owner i think i am the best at all times [/QUOTE]

*"Jack of all trades, master of none."* 

You are delusional if you believe that you are the best at all things.  

Anyone who good at all things is never the best at anyone thing.  

[/QUOTE]and no one matches up to my work ethic and what i have to offer.

*Strike 2*

I have no doubt that you work hard.  However, you really delusional if you believe that you the gold standard for work ethic.

*Optimism*

Research has shown optimism is a key component in success.  It is a key component to persistence.  

However, research also shows that extremely optimistic individuals tend to be out of touch with reality.  

In other word, they live a bit of a delusional state where they truly believe they can do all thing. 

*Pessimism*

Pessimistic individuals are doom to failure because the give up too quickly.  

*A Balance*

To really be successful, an individual or the team need to have a balance of the two.  

*Dr. Martin Seligman (Physiologist) *

As per Seligman...

"When the risk for failure is low be extremely optimistic, take chances"

"Went the risk for failure is high be more of a pessimist.  Be more analytical.  In other words, examine the numbers, look at your competition and find out where they failed and what make them great. 

*Good To Great*

This research book by Jim Collins examines what makes some companies and individuals great. 

*Napoleon Complex*

Crowing yourself and your product as the best in the world with nothing to substantiate that claim is ludicrous.  

*"Tell them what they want to hear."*

That is the montra of a really good conman. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 10, 2013)

I am curious to know what you do for a living?

And how much do you pay in taxes every year?

Going through life full of envy must suck.




Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Hype*
> 
> There is a difference between confidence and hype.
> 
> ...



*"Jack of all trades, master of none."* 

You are delusional if you believe that you are the best at all things.  

Anyone who good at all things is never the best at anyone thing.  

[/QUOTE]and no one matches up to my work ethic and what i have to offer.

*Strike 2*

I have no doubt that you work hard.  However, you really delusional if you believe that you the gold standard for work ethic.

*Optimism*

Research has shown optimism is a key component in success.  It is a key component to persistence.  

However, research also shows that extremely optimistic individuals tend to be out of touch with reality.  

In other word, they live a bit of a delusional state where they truly believe they can do all thing. 

*Pessimism*

Pessimistic individuals are doom to failure because the give up too quickly.  

*A Balance*

To really be successful, an individual or the team need to have a balance of the two.  

*Dr. Martin Seligman (Physiologist) *

As per Seligman...

"When the risk for failure is low be extremely optimistic, take chances"

"Went the risk for failure is high be more of a pessimist.  Be more analytical.  In other words, examine the numbers, look at your competition and find out where they failed and what make them great. 

*Good To Great*

This research book by Jim Collins examines what makes some companies and individuals great. 

*Napoleon Complex*

Crowing yourself and your product as the best in the world with nothing to substantiate that claim is ludicrous.  

*"Tell them what they want to hear."*

That is the montra of a really good conman. 

Kenny Croxdale[/QUOTE]


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Hype*
> 
> There is a difference between confidence and hype.
> 
> ...



*"Jack of all trades, master of none."* 

You are delusional if you believe that you are the best at all things.  

Anyone who good at all things is never the best at anyone thing.  

[/QUOTE]and no one matches up to my work ethic and what i have to offer.

*Strike 2*

I have no doubt that you work hard.  However, you really delusional if you believe that you the gold standard for work ethic.

*Optimism*

Research has shown optimism is a key component in success.  It is a key component to persistence.  

However, research also shows that extremely optimistic individuals tend to be out of touch with reality.  

In other word, they live a bit of a delusional state where they truly believe they can do all thing. 

*Pessimism*

Pessimistic individuals are doom to failure because the give up too quickly.  

*A Balance*

To really be successful, an individual or the team need to have a balance of the two.  

*Dr. Martin Seligman (Physiologist) *

As per Seligman...

"When the risk for failure is low be extremely optimistic, take chances"

"Went the risk for failure is high be more of a pessimist.  Be more analytical.  In other words, examine the numbers, look at your competition and find out where they failed and what make them great. 

*Good To Great*

This research book by Jim Collins examines what makes some companies and individuals great. 

*Napoleon Complex*

Crowing yourself and your product as the best in the world with nothing to substantiate that claim is ludicrous.  

*"Tell them what they want to hear."*

That is the montra of a really good conman. 

Kenny Croxdale[/QUOTE]

This is beyond Creepy , i tried to read the whole thing but couldn't , The grammer is too perfect so your prob not a bro  , and partially because i have way to much on my plate for the day, but no worries i am the best at what i do. 

However, i do a see a future for you being a New York sports beat writer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2013)

If the protien is half as good as the peptides are... im in.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 10, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> *"Jack of all trades, master of none."*
> 
> You are delusional if you believe that you are the best at all things.
> 
> Anyone who good at all things is never the best at anyone thing.


and no one matches up to my work ethic and what i have to offer.

*Strike 2*

I have no doubt that you work hard.  However, you really delusional if you believe that you the gold standard for work ethic.

*Optimism*

Research has shown optimism is a key component in success.  It is a key component to persistence.  

However, research also shows that extremely optimistic individuals tend to be out of touch with reality.  

In other word, they live a bit of a delusional state where they truly believe they can do all thing. 

*Pessimism*

Pessimistic individuals are doom to failure because the give up too quickly.  

*A Balance*

To really be successful, an individual or the team need to have a balance of the two.  

*Dr. Martin Seligman (Physiologist) *

As per Seligman...

"When the risk for failure is low be extremely optimistic, take chances"

"Went the risk for failure is high be more of a pessimist.  Be more analytical.  In other words, examine the numbers, look at your competition and find out where they failed and what make them great. 

*Good To Great*

This research book by Jim Collins examines what makes some companies and individuals great. 

*Napoleon Complex*

Crowing yourself and your product as the best in the world with nothing to substantiate that claim is ludicrous.  

*"Tell them what they want to hear."*

That is the montra of a really good conman. 

Kenny Croxdale[/QUOTE]

This is beyond Creepy , i tried to read the whole thing but couldn't ,* The grammer is too perfect so your prob not a bro*  , and partially because i have way to much on my plate for the day, but no worries i am the best at what i do. 

However, i do a see a future for you being a New York sports beat writer.   [/QUOTE]








Big True!  All juice monkeys are half retarded and uneducated!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> and no one matches up to my work ethic and what i have to offer.
> 
> *Strike 2*
> 
> ...



This is beyond Creepy , i tried to read the whole thing but couldn't ,* The grammer is too perfect so your prob not a bro*  , and partially because i have way to much on my plate for the day, but no worries i am the best at what i do. 

However, i do a see a future for you being a New York sports beat writer.   [/QUOTE]








Big True!  All juice monkeys are half retarded and uneducated!![/QUOTE]

Exactly!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 10, 2013)

I think people will be quite surprised by these products. 




dieseljimmy said:


> If the protien is half as good as the peptides are... im in.


----------



## morphias (Oct 11, 2013)

I would be interested in how much protein per serving, calories, carbs and so forth.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 11, 2013)

_*Sorry  I  butchered this first attempt

*_

   +    


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 11, 2013)

*Isolate Blend*


Serv. SizeServings1 Scoop (32g)35AmountDaily ValueCalories 125+Calories from fat 9+Total fat 1g1%Total Carbohydrates  4g2%Sugars 3g+Protein 25g44%Vitamin A 75IU1%Vitamin C 100mcg1%Vitamin D 5IU1%Calcium 200mg21%Iron 900mcg5%Phosphorus 123mg12%Magnesium 27mg7%Sodium 90mg3%Potassium 277mg8%

_*Natural Blend*_

Serv. SizeServings1 Scoop (32g)35AmountDaily ValueCalories 116+Calories from fat 5+Total fat 0.5g1%Total Carbohydrates 2g2%Sugars 0g+Magnesium 27mg7%Sodium 90mg3%Iron 900mcg5%Protein 25g44%Vitamin A 200IU1%Vitamin C 1000mcg1%Vitamin D 5IU1%Calcum 155mg21%Phosphorus 123mg12%
_*Classic Blend*_

1 Scoop (32g)35AmountDaily ValueCalories 130+Calories from fat 30+Total fat 1g1%Total Carbohydrates 6g2%Sugars 4g+Protein 22g44%Vitamin A 75IU1%Vitamin C 100mcg1%Vitamin D 5IU1%Calcium 200mg21%Iron 900mcg5%Phosphorus 123mg12%Magnesium 27mg7%Sodium 90mg3%Potassium 277mg8%





morphias said:


> I would be interested in how much protein per serving, calories, carbs and so forth.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 12, 2013)

More sugar and fat in those than I expected. No wonder they taste good.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 12, 2013)

The Natural Blend has
0 sugar
.5g of fat 
I will nearly guarantee its the best tasting natural product on the market.
It blows away the leading over priced natural product.
I got to 4% BF drinking 3 a day plus 4 high protein/fat meals.




heavyiron said:


> More sugar and fat in those than I expected. No wonder they taste good.


----------



## s2h (Oct 12, 2013)

Me like fat and sugar


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2013)

Grass-fed whey must be a hard thing to come by in the US?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 13, 2013)

I love my country but I'm not to sure it's what it use to be.




theCaptn' said:


> Grass-fed whey must be a hard thing to come by in the US?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

.. products sound good. ... oh, and fuck Kenny Croxdale


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 18, 2013)

We will have our complete inventory in next week. Hopefully the sample packs will arrive as well. Stay tuned on how you can get 2 FREE samples. This offer is exclusive to Ironmagazine members only.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 19, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> We will have our complete inventory in next week. Hopefully the sample packs will arrive as well. Stay tuned on how you can get 2 FREE samples. This offer is exclusive to Ironmagazine members only.




Cant wait!!


----------

